# Dubias project- waste of time



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

So after spending a fair bit on a dubia colony and growing them all on it has just come to my attention that only the crested gecko likes them. This would be fine if i could be arsed to sieve out the tiny ones but i cant and therefore have a load of dubias that nobody will eat. None of the skinks like them, neither does the leo and snakes eat their rodents so ive wasted my time on them. 
I wish crickets werent noisy and smelly, id breed those otherwise. Locusts would be good for me if they were easier to breed too.
So, any ideas what i can do with a reasonable number of unwanted, primarily adult dubia roaches?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sell them to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Or me :lol2:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Its shipping the dirty things that worries me. Theyre in a 9l rub and i dont fancy taking them out so how would i post them? Cant imagine postage would be too cheap on that! Then again i havent looked tbh


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mrhoyo said:


> Its shipping the dirty things that worries me. Theyre in a 9l rub and i dont fancy taking them out so how would i post them? Cant imagine postage would be too cheap on that! Then again i havent looked tbh


put them in cricket tubs, with a carboard tube etc..
how did they get to u?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

mrhoyo said:


> Its shipping the dirty things that worries me. Theyre in a 9l rub and i dont fancy taking them out so how would i post them? Cant imagine postage would be too cheap on that! Then again i havent looked tbh


9L isnt that big is it? couldnt you just put a heat pad on the bottom, wrap in brown paper and post like that? its based on weight usually, aswell. : victory:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I suppose i could. They came in a number of cricket tubs wrapped in bubble wrap, no heatpad. Every single one was alive. They were all much smaller then though and there were fewer. Its a shame theyre disgusting creatures, i think its funny watching males chase eachother. 
Il look into postage, shouldnt be too much. I dont know how many are in the box btw, im guessing at around 100 or so adults and ive only taken 2 males out to test feed. I saw a few little ones in there too


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww there not disgusting, just misunderstood :flrt::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mrhoyo said:


> I suppose i could. They came in a number of cricket tubs wrapped in bubble wrap, no heatpad. Every single one was alive. They were all much smaller then though and there were fewer. Its a shame theyre disgusting creatures, i think its funny watching males chase eachother.
> Il look into postage, shouldnt be too much. I dont know how many are in the box btw, im guessing at around 100 or so adults and ive only taken 2 males out to test feed. I saw a few little ones in there too


i am currently lookng to buy some at the moment too, so give me a pm


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

According to royal mail website the postage itself will be around 6 quid if ive guessed weight correctly. If anyone wants to buy them pm me with an offer, obv highest bidder wins and we can take it from there


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

have you only tried feeding the males - they are not as juicy as the fems and your lizards may well prefer - also some take a while to recognise them as food - I would percevere a bit yet and try to persuade the little buggers.

They will be fine posted without a heat pad. I would advertise them in the food classifieds if I were you - loads oif peeps want them Dubia are the new Black - you might even get a local rep shop to buy them?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I bought a seperate box and only the crestie was interested in them. Weird eh? I may advertise them if offers from this dont go anywhere


----------



## george0 (Feb 23, 2009)

you should of bought a few to try the lizard with mate seems the smart thing to do . george

before you bred them


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Are you only interested in selling the whole colony?

I would be interested in buying a small quantity to test them on my tarantulas, but I dont have the funds/space to buy a massive colony and maintain them.


----------



## cat500 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Roaches*

I tried my beardy on adult roaches, and she didn't show any interest at all.

But worst of all was the smell of the things. Worse than crix by a long way.

Try locust. Easy to breed, and no smell.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

GRB said:


> Are you only interested in selling the whole colony?
> 
> I would be interested in buying a small quantity to test them on my tarantulas, but I dont have the funds/space to buy a massive colony and maintain them.



my chile rose went mental for an adult male . . but saying that he doesnt eat for ages and goes mad for whatever i put in when hes hungry . 

i also have a red knee who took one , but now seems to prefer locusts


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

cat500 said:


> But worst of all was the smell of the things. Worse than crix by a long way.


If the roaches smelled bad something was wrong. Alot of people choose roaches over crix because they dont smell.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

We have 100's of them! lol I don't mind them in the tub and tend to take them out with 12 inch feeding tweezers lol
Hubby does like them and refers to them in 'Joe's Appartment' style affection lol
Our Frilled Dragons go nuts over them so they are good for us.

How many you wanting Freeky? Adults or Babies? Mine have just had a peach, scones and some left over salad from tea.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

You wont need heatmat for postage, especially now the weathers warming up. Got mine a few months back when we had bad weather and not one arrived dead.

: victory:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Well theyre sold now, posting them tomorrow. And to george, i did try them, if you read you will know that only the crestie liked them but obv couldnt eat adults.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> If the roaches smelled bad something was wrong. Alot of people choose roaches over crix because they dont smell.


2 day old dead raoches reek. otherwise i dont think they really smell. probably they had some dead ones.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Ive found that the only smell really is from veg that has gone in for them


----------

